# Removing 99 altima gxe vents covers



## Piotrek (Jul 10, 2005)

i wanna put green leds in my vents for a nice green glow. but i can not figure out how to take out the vent covers that you see in the interior of your car. Does anyone know how to take these off?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Piotrek said:


> i wanna put green leds in my vents for a nice green glow. but i can not figure out how to take out the vent covers that you see in the interior of your car. Does anyone know how to take these off?


i beleive they are held in by clips and if they arent im sure someone here will tell you.


----------



## Piotrek (Jul 10, 2005)

is there a special way to unclip them! I dont want to push or pull them in the wrong direction and snap them off!


----------

